# Use of facebook and myspace



## stickarts (Jan 23, 2009)

With the use of social networks such as Facebook and Myspace becoming so popular, do you or your staff communicate with your students using these networks? Why or why not? I am asking because I can see issues arising if instructors are not careful when communicating with students in this fashion. Does your school have any policies regarding this? I have placed this in the management section, however, students are also welcome to give input.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 23, 2009)

I use Myspace and Facebook for work a LOT. When I want an event publicized and on the cheap, I'll use online social networking to the word out. But that's for the job, and I don't run a school. However, I do find validity in that kind of communication.

It also depends on the age range of the people you're trying to communicate with. A 14 y/o kid is more than likely to check his/her Myspace than an email account.

Lots of schools also create Groups within Facebook, and they communicate via forum there as well.

Those sites also have mobile options, and those w/ blackberrys or new phones can send/recieve updates on the go.

Give it a shot! If it fails as a line of communication, then it might succeed as a marketing tool.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 23, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I use Myspace and Facebook for work a LOT. When I want an event publicized and on the cheap, I'll use online social networking to the word out. But that's for the job, and I don't run a school. However, I do find validity in that kind of communication.
> 
> It also depends on the age range of the people you're trying to communicate with. A 14 y/o kid is more than likely to check his/her Myspace than an email account.
> 
> ...


 

We advertised our next MMA show on Facebook for the first time and for the first time the show was sold out so we are really pleased. It seems to be good free advertising. 

For those on Facebook it's Pride & Glory ( ultimate fighting) ...lol shamelss ad there!


----------



## Steve (Jan 23, 2009)

stickarts said:


> With the use of social networks such as Facebook and Myspace becoming so popular, do you or your staff communicate with your students using these networks? Why or why not? I am asking because I can see issues arising if instructors are not careful when communicating with students in this fashion. Does your school have any policies regarding this? I have placed this in the management section, however, students are also welcome to give input.


While I don't have or run a school, my coach does use both Facebook and Myspace.  It's one of several ways he stays in touch, in addition to email and his website.  He also set up a ning site just for school students and friends.  Pretty powerful way to spread information quickly.


----------



## EMST930 (Jul 16, 2009)

Facebook is a great way to communicate with people and advertise, but there are a few things you can do with your privacy settings to help keep your personal life separate from your students/school related business.

1.  You can create a group and/or fan page which allows you to communicate with group members without necessarily being "friends" with them.  When they join your group, you can send them messages and updates, event invitations, and upload pictures/video, but they cannot necessarily see your personal profile, pictures, etc if your profile is set as private.

2.  If you are going to accept friend requests from students/parents, you can make certain parts of your profile invisible to them, changing the privacy settings so they cannot see certain things.  For instance, my students and parents cannot see what my friends post to my "wall," they cannot see my personal pictures, my status updates, comments I make, etc.  This is especially important with kids and teenagers.  Some people like to use their status updates to communicate with others, in this case you just have to be careful what you post and remember that everyone can see it.  

The easiest way to do this is to create a "list" in facebook with certain privacy settings.  I have one called "kids" for instance.  Anytime a kid/teen requests to be my friend on facebook, I add them to the list, and all of the privacy settings are automatically assigned to them.  

If you are not too familiar with facebook, I would recommend sitting down with someone who is and having them walk you through all the privacy settings.  It may take a half hour but it is well worth it!


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 16, 2009)

Facebook is an excellent tool for putting together a page for the dojo's.  You simply create a new group, and start inviting people who are (or were) part of it, or may be interested in it.  

I have ours set up so that I'm the only admin, and that only I can approve memberships.  This way, I don't have people from Nigeria joining and asking about buying ranks from us...  I allow any member to upload pictures and videos, though.  

If the group gets large enough, I'll assign someone as a co-admin as well.


----------

